# New Michigan Hutch. Not listed on Hutchbook.com ?



## hemihampton (Jul 20, 2016)

Picked up this new Hutch. Did not see it listed or pictured on Hutchbook.com  I assume it's rare? Anybody else familiar with it? LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Jul 20, 2016)

Sent Ron Fowler a pic & he said he has it listed as a Minnesota bottle since a similar bottle comes from Minnesota. I did some research & in the 1907 American Bottler Magazine or book it does list a Kaleva Bottling Works from Kaleva Michigan, So not exactly sure where it's from? LEON.


----------



## iggyworf (Jul 20, 2016)

Very cool! I have seen bottles from Kaleva Mi. but I am not a Hutch expert.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jul 20, 2016)

When was our bottling works in operation?


----------



## hemihampton (Jul 20, 2016)

I know it was in operation in 1907. That's all I know about it. LEON.


----------

